# Factory Loads



## MWNN (Dec 31, 2008)

If anyone knows of a site that has factory load specs for 9MM and 357 mag I would apprecate having a link.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

MWNN said:


> If anyone knows of a site that has factory load specs for 9MM and 357 mag I would apprecate having a link.


Welcome to the forum.

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/UMC/UMC_handgun.asp

http://www.winchester.com/

http://le.atk.com/ballistics/speer/speer_ballistics.aspx

That should get you started. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

You could go to Amazon.com and search the used Speer, Hornady, and Nosler books. They are inexpensive and they have a wealth of accurate and safe handloading data for you. Be cautious about taking loads from just any source. The books allow you to see the high and low end pressures and velocities and constuct safe loads that will suit your needs.


----------

